# Decator,GA,27474,F,2yrs,so sweet



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14658216

If not sure if this sweet girl was already posted, but i saw her today on craigslist. If i posted in the wrong place I apologize and please feel free to move it. I'm assuming "as long as place allows" means they euthanize. In the video she is so sweet. And she has been there for 3 weeks already.

Sorry this are no pictures. I'm not quite that adept yet.

"This dog is a beautiful female German Shepherd. She is about 2 years old. She is friendly and playful. She knows some basic commands. She will make a deserving person or family a great pet. Please come to meet her. Intake date: 8/25/2009 Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five business day stray waiting period in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. "


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

This girl got lost in the petfinder/petportal shuffle. I know she is short on time. If anyone is interested in this sweet girl, please contact Jamie Martinez immediately!

Dekalb Animal Services
845 Camp Road
Decatur, GA 30032
Phone: 404-294-3088
Fax: 404-294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

does anyone else think this girl either recently had pups or is currently preggo?


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

She does not look pregnant in person, but it is obvious she has had a litter in the past. 

Her coat is in really crummy condition, she would love a bath and some good food. Anyone looking for a sweetheart?


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Spoke with Jamie yesterday, this girl is still waiting at the shelter. 

She has an URI right now and the only folks who have asked about her have decided "she looks old." I look old too when I haven't been cleaned up and am feeling sick!

Anybody out there with room for just one more???


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DogFoster
> She has an URI right now and the only folks who have asked about her have decided "she looks old." I look old too when I haven't been cleaned up and am feeling sick!


Too old for what??? She looks close to the shelter's estimated age to me.

Wish I were closer.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

bump, still listed


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

She is still waiting! We visited the shelter yesterday and this sweet girl is wanting a new place to call home. Her and the bad haircut girl now have 7 other GSD buddies at Dekalb. 

Please, please, if you are interested in rescuing one of these great dogs, contact the shelter ASAP. It is getting very full there and they will need to make room for all the new dogs coming in. Please feel free to cross post them out as well, you just never know when someone may fall in love.

Thank you!


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

She's running out of time. I know there is a gem under that rough exterior.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Bumping this diamond in the rough back up! Time must be running out for all the gsd's at this shelter.....


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

From: "Martinez, Jamie S." <[email protected] dekalb.ga. us>
Sent: Monday, September 28, 2009 12:25:45 PM
Subject: Entire K9 Unit Available for Rescue at DeKalb Animal Services

There are currently 9 German Shepherds at DeKalb Animal Services. This is almost enough to outfit an entire police department with dogs! They are all in need of adoption or rescue. We have a video and group photos listed below, as well as Petfinder links and photos for each dog. Many but not all of the Shepherds are listed in the group photo and are in the video. Please let me know if your rescue group can take in any of these dogs. Please forward on to anyone you know who may like to help. Contact me ASAP if you are interested in adopting or rescuing any of these dogs. 



You Tube video: http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=IhT6eAjB2to


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Still listed!


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

This dog is a beautiful female German Shepherd. She is about 4 years old. She is friendly and playful. She knows some basic commands. She will make a deserving person or family a great pet. Please come to meet her.


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Still at the shelter! There was a man who came to look at her today and he did take home an application, but did not adopt today. I've got my fingers crossed that he comes back for her. It's the only semi-serious interest that she has had.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Heartbreaking. I take it this is the shelter that won't let dogs go out of state or really work well with rescue, right?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This shelter will work with rescues and out of state people.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I emailed


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

This girl still needs help - here is the update on the Decator shepherds:



Here is the update from my conversation with Jamie on the 10 shepherds in the original email.

First of all, I just spoke with Jamie at the shelter. Someone, in their infinite wisdom, changed this email when they cross posted to say that the local police department is the one that dumped these dogs. Also, someone started an email chain saying that these dogs were going to be euthanized last night.


Jamie is now under water with angry emails and phone calls from people. She is not getting her real messages about saving these guys due to all the angry emails. So, I know someone probably thought they were helping, but it is really hindering the efforts of Jamie to help these dogs.

Anyway – regarding these 10 (there are actually 10 listed)

Five are safe, five still need help.

ID 27474 B&T female – still there, estimated at 4 years of age
ID 27949 white female with choppy coat
ID 28318 Young sable male – adopted from shelter
ID 27748 White male (mix) – somewhat skittish
ID 28346 White male (Smoke) – Echo committed
ID 28158 Black female pup – adopted from shelter
ID 28019 B&T female – est. at 5 still there
ID 28187 Male with injured foot – pulled by Molly at Southern Cross, left shelter today
ID 28174 Young male – Jamie said he is SO sweet, no interest, she thinks only because he didn’t photograph well
ID 28069 White female – 2 yr. HW+ Echo committed


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

My emails for both girls got no response


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

She is trying to get to all her emails and calls - she is just having to wade through 100s of angry emails....


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

That's terrible that people would write angry emails!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump...not even sure what page she was lost on!!


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

This girl is safe in rescue


----------

